# Anyone have the red or white shifter/brake hoods?



## Look585RED (May 13, 2008)

I currently have the plain black hoods on my shifters but was thinking about getting the red or white ones to match my bike. Only concern was about how dirty they look/get. Anyone have experience with these? Any tips on keeping them looking new and clean? Specially the white ones? Can they be washed?


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

I have a set of the pink ones. They do show dirt a lot more quickly, much like light colored bar tape. I've found that a Mr. Clean magic eraser works extremely well to take the grime off.


----------



## nocwrench (Nov 17, 2005)

I have the white hoods. Surprise ,Surprise, they get dirty quickly. I use Clorox bleach wipes.


----------

